# 'WinXP cannot find Regedit' error



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't access my regedit function in WinXP-SP2. when I type 'regedit' into 'start>run>' i get the error 'Windows cannot find 'regedit'. I tried to search thru the forum and google but could not find anything on how to reinstall/fix this. I assume it should be on the WinXP disk. I have not gotten that far yet. Can I install from that or is there a nifty secret tech-trick or shortcut? 

I did have a virus a month or so ago and removed it after deleting/quarantining many files. I did not see any files of this nature in the quarantine section of my AVG.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Have you performed a file search to see if regedit is actually on your PC? There should be at least one copy, in the Windows folder. If you don't have regedit, let me know and I'll put a copy on my web site for you to download. It's a very small file.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

I had an afterthought...

Be very careful when using regedit -- editing your registry incorrectly could screw up your PC. At the very least, back up your registry before editing.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ ksteiger
yes I did a 'search' and nothing came up. Funny, because I have used it before.

I did find it on my WinXP SP2 Home cd. So I put it into C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder and it seems to respond. I looked in C:\WINDOWS and C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM but did not see similar .exe files as is the system32 folder.

Problem solved.

Thanks for the regedit offer and warnings


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

UPDATE:
The program I was trying to run that would not work without the regedit file still had the error message saying it could not find C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe, so I moved the regedit.exe to C:\WINDOWS and was able to access regedit thru 'start>run>regedit' and the program install also finished successfully. I have read online that there is supposedly another copy of 'regedit' in c:\windows\system32. Maybe it is true, but mine is working now. I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

so, regedit belongs in C:\WINDOWS.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Regedit is, on my computer, also in c:\Windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\

I'm glad you solved your problem. Happy holidays.


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

please said:


> I can't access my regedit function in WinXP-SP2. when I type 'regedit' into 'start>run>' i get the error 'Windows cannot find 'regedit'. I tried to search thru the forum and google but could not find anything on how to reinstall/fix this. I assume it should be on the WinXP disk. I have not gotten that far yet. Can I install from that or is there a nifty secret tech-trick or shortcut?
> 
> I did have a virus a month or so ago and removed it after deleting/quarantining many files. I did not see any files of this nature in the quarantine section of my AVG.


I suspect that is the cause of your problem. Most viruses require that you perform manual followup steps to repair the damage even after you use a removal tool or antivirus to get rid of them. Many viruses also specifically disable regedit .
Have you tried going to start/ run and type
regedt32.exe 
hit enter?

If you have located regedit, you can also try renaming it regedit.com 
see if that makes it work.
If so, it is definitely remnants of the virus which must be repaired. Do you know what specific virus you had?


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

He has restored a copy of regedit from his XP installation CD and everything is fine now. Thanks.


----------

